

CentOS 7 Release Candidate now available - slyall
http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-devel/2014-July/011288.html

======
slyall
ISOs available here:

[http://buildlogs.centos.org/centos/7/isos/x86_64/](http://buildlogs.centos.org/centos/7/isos/x86_64/)

